# Lahore court sentences Czech model to 8 years, 8 months in jail for smuggling narcotics



## Devil Soul

*Lahore court sentences Czech model to 8 years, 8 months in jail for smuggling narcotics*
Rana BilalMarch 20, 2019
Facebook Count12
Twitter Share
 
4





21-year-old Tereza Hluskova had been caught trying to board a flight to Abu Dhabi with 8.5kgs of narcotics in 2018. — DawnNewsTV

A Lahore Sessions Court on Wednesday sentenced a Czech woman arrested last year on charges of attempting to smuggle heroin from Pakistan to Abu Dhabi to eight years and eight months in jail.

The trial in the case had been completed on January 9; today, Additional Sessions Judge Shahzad Raza issued the verdict against 21-year-old Tereza Hluskova.

Since her arrest on January 10, 2018 Hluskova has told investigators that she came to Pakistan to work as a model, but someone put eight and a half kilogrammes of narcotics into her luggage as she was returning.

She was arrested as she tried to board a flight for Abu Dhabi.

Czech diplomats had provided her legal assistance.

Pakistani authorities often make arrests of both Pakistanis and foreigners for transporting narcotics.

Over the course of her trial, nine witnesses had recorded their statements against the accused.

Earlier this year, in January, a foreign PhD student was taken into custody by customs staff after narcotics were found in his luggage during check-in at the new Islamabad International Airport.

Customs staff recovered 325 grams of cocaine disguised as sweets and arrested the student Ifenaye Junior Aloja, who is a PhD student in a private university of Islamabad. He was moved to Customs Headquarters for legal proceedings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Now she can take selfies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

So just because its a girl or some foreigner girl this made the news?

If only this poor lady had Oil and Honey mafia with her, she would go unscathed or even be eligible for running for the prime minister post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I S I

Bechari. Agar amreeki hoti to ab tak amreeka ja chuki hoti azaad ho kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Sine Nomine

She would come out.


----------



## El Sidd

I S I said:


> Bechari. Agar amreeki hoti to ab tak amreeka ja chuki hoti azaad ho kar.



she should change her name to Memon or Gandapur and just plead innocent again


----------



## Trango Towers

Looool. Why cry now.
Cant do the time dont do the crime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

the fine should have been more and imprisonment less 
our economy is suffering, we should generate funds from heavy fines. 
keeping her in jail will be another strain on the economy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Retired Troll said:


> So just because its a girl or some foreigner girl this made the news?
> 
> If only this poor lady had Oil and Honey mafia with her, she would go unscathed or even be eligible for running for the prime minister post



She should’ve changed her name to Ayyan Ali and walked away scot free

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Wa Muhammada said:


> She should’ve changed her name to Ayyan Ali and walked away scot free



She should just say that she is a big peerni from Prague. End of story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

8 Saal bas... waisay bhi is bichari kay pichay zardari nahi tha verna abhi tak dubai chali gaye hoti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Devil Soul said:


> *Lahore court sentences Czech model to 8 years, 8 months in jail for smuggling narcotics*
> Rana BilalMarch 20, 2019
> Facebook Count12
> Twitter Share
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21-year-old Tereza Hluskova had been caught trying to board a flight to Abu Dhabi with 8.5kgs of narcotics in 2018. — DawnNewsTV
> 
> A Lahore Sessions Court on Wednesday sentenced a Czech woman arrested last year on charges of attempting to smuggle heroin from Pakistan to Abu Dhabi to eight years and eight months in jail.
> 
> The trial in the case had been completed on January 9; today, Additional Sessions Judge Shahzad Raza issued the verdict against 21-year-old Tereza Hluskova.
> 
> Since her arrest on January 10, 2018 Hluskova has told investigators that she came to Pakistan to work as a model, but someone put eight and a half kilogrammes of narcotics into her luggage as she was returning.
> 
> She was arrested as she tried to board a flight for Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Czech diplomats had provided her legal assistance.
> 
> Pakistani authorities often make arrests of both Pakistanis and foreigners for transporting narcotics.
> 
> Over the course of her trial, nine witnesses had recorded their statements against the accused.
> 
> Earlier this year, in January, a foreign PhD student was taken into custody by customs staff after narcotics were found in his luggage during check-in at the new Islamabad International Airport.
> 
> Customs staff recovered 325 grams of cocaine disguised as sweets and arrested the student Ifenaye Junior Aloja, who is a PhD student in a private university of Islamabad. He was moved to Customs Headquarters for legal proceedings.


Chourd do bechaari ko ya mujhe b iske sath aik hi cell mien band kar do plssss


----------



## LeGenD

I feel sorry for this woman.

Point is to send a message across to foreigners to REFRAIN from this CRIME in Pakistan, *but* punishment can be reduced on humanitarian grounds. She is a woman, and she will be spending her best years in a jail otherwise.

Authorities can also arrange for her to understand Islam, and the right path, but leave the choice to her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SecularNationalist

You will cry more in pakistani jail.
hun jail hukaam di mojaan hi mojaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

LeGenD said:


> I feel sorry for this woman.
> 
> Point is to send a message across to foreigners to REFRAIN from this CRIME in Pakistan, *but* punishment can be reduced on humanitarian grounds. She is a woman, and she will be spending her best years in a jail otherwise.
> 
> Authorities can also arrange for her to understand Islam, and the right path, but leave the choice upon her.



you can rest assure she will be sexually harassed and exploited just by looking at the comments here from our enlightened educated mard e hurrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

Shes lucky u know

In malaysia she is headed to the gallows

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Eastern European models are notorious for being used as drug mules. IDK if this was a job, a plant or just for her recreational use but I remember her arrest pics where she stood unshackled looking smug.
We have had many forners who not only obey Pakistani Law but were also helping to better the image of this country, she could have been one of them.
the good thing is that we are showing the world No One IS Above the LAW. no matter how rich, powerful or beautiful you are. 
I know there may be a diplomatic backdoor exchange and she ll be free to leave soon but it gives us diplomatic leverage. I am critical of this government on many issues but at least I see at some level they are trying to run the system as it should be run.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Möbius Curve

I S I said:


> Bechari. Agar amreeki hoti to ab tak amreeka ja chuki hoti azaad ho kar.



View media item 17890*That's what Musharraf was afraid of! And the Saudis are wise NOT to invite the wrath of Super Power!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

I S I said:


> Bechari. Agar amreeki hoti to ab tak amreeka ja chuki hoti azaad ho kar.


I know, right? Czechs have always been a fre=iendly nation towards us.we should let her spend her sentence in her country's custody. our 3rd lass Jails ansd system is not even fit for our own people & you an forget about a prisoners rehabilitation. education and prepping them to leave the prison as a peaceful and law-abiding citizen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Möbius Curve

rambro said:


> Shes lucky u know
> 
> In malaysia she is headed to the gallows



*You mean this??? *
View media item 17891By the way, in Pakistan we do have peoples to slaughter peoples cheerfully, of course, with Izlamic stuff!!!


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

LeGenD said:


> I feel sorry for this woman.
> 
> Point is to send a message across to foreigners to REFRAIN from this CRIME in Pakistan, *but* punishment can be reduced on humanitarian grounds. She is a woman, and she will be spending her best years in a jail otherwise.
> 
> Authorities can also arrange for her to understand Islam, and the right path, but leave the choice to her.


I agree but on a side note, remember the aurat march?


----------



## El Sidd

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> I agree but on a side note, remember the aurat march?



She was not in any aurat march. Keep it focused otherwise go kill Eve


----------



## I S I

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> I know, right? Czechs have always been a fre=iendly nation towards us.we should let her spend her sentence in her country's custody. our 3rd lass Jails ansd system is not even fit for our own people & you an forget about a prisoners rehabilitation. education and prepping them to leave the prison as a peaceful and law-abiding citizen.


Is bichari ki izzat hi na loot li jae jail main. Dekha nahiin tharki kese pics le rahy thy custom & fia officials of her when she was arrested & they were fighting each other for her custody. President alvi should use his powers & pardon her or let her own country sentence her in their own prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

I S I said:


> Is bichari ki izzat hi na loot li jae jail main. Dekha nahiin tharki kese pics le rahy thy custom & fia officials of her when she was arrested & they were fighting each other for her custody. President alvi should use his powers & pardon her or let her own country sentence her in their own prison.



This thread too man. The hypocrisy is mind blowing


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Retired Troll said:


> She was not in any aurat march. Keep it focused otherwise go kill Eve


retard, Im sure she was not. u missed the point but lets move on.


----------



## El Sidd

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> retard, Im sure she was not. u missed the point but lets move on.



i did not miss the point. You cannot blame every women for some fashion stricken crisis driven Pakistani ladies.


----------



## I S I

Retired Troll said:


> This thread too man. The hypocrisy is mind blowing


Hum mehmaan nawaaz quom hain baai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Möbius Curve

SecularNationalist said:


> You will cry more in pakistani jail.
> hun jail hukaam di mojaan hi mojaan


Astagh firullah! It's ++P++ stuff!!!


----------



## Kompromat

Trade her for a 100,000 Bren 2 rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

I S I said:


> Hum mehmaan nawaaz quom hain baai.



PIA crew was found guilty of smuggling narcotics.

Unka kia hua?


----------



## I S I

Retired Troll said:


> PIA crew was found guilty of smuggling narcotics.
> 
> Unka kia hua?


Wohi hoa jo manzoore khuda hoa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

I S I said:


> Wohi hoa jo manzoore khuda hoa.



then i have no problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Möbius Curve

Horus said:


> Trade her for a 100,000 Bren 2 rifles



Don't forget One CZ-75 for me!!


----------



## fitpOsitive

8kg? 
Anni Dali hoi hai logon nain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

I S I said:


> Is bichari ki izzat hi na loot li jae jail main. Dekha nahiin tharki kese pics le rahy thy custom & fia officials of her when she was arrested & they were fighting each other for her custody



Yar an assault like this could land the jail superintendent in his own jail. There are strict sop's and accused don't go unaccounted - - - - -



fitpOsitive said:


> 8kg?
> Anni Dali hoi hai logon nain.


9 k bad saari abcd frame ho sakti thi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Mentee said:


> Yar an assault like this could land the jail superintendent in his own jail. There are strict sop's and accused don't go unaccounted - - - - -


Who said it would be an assault? Big politicians/bureaucrats could blackmail her in exchange of her release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarKa DaNG

Tabligh pe bhejdo isse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Shireen Mizari should file for pardon for her by the President.

This girl is in serious danger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Set her free young.girls often make mistakes it's better to forgive than punishing


----------



## Riz

Devil Soul said:


> *Lahore court sentences Czech model to 8 years, 8 months in jail for smuggling narcotics*
> Rana BilalMarch 20, 2019
> Facebook Count12
> Twitter Share
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21-year-old Tereza Hluskova had been caught trying to board a flight to Abu Dhabi with 8.5kgs of narcotics in 2018. — DawnNewsTV
> 
> A Lahore Sessions Court on Wednesday sentenced a Czech woman arrested last year on charges of attempting to smuggle heroin from Pakistan to Abu Dhabi to eight years and eight months in jail.
> 
> The trial in the case had been completed on January 9; today, Additional Sessions Judge Shahzad Raza issued the verdict against 21-year-old Tereza Hluskova.
> 
> Since her arrest on January 10, 2018 Hluskova has told investigators that she came to Pakistan to work as a model, but someone put eight and a half kilogrammes of narcotics into her luggage as she was returning.
> 
> She was arrested as she tried to board a flight for Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Czech diplomats had provided her legal assistance.
> 
> Pakistani authorities often make arrests of both Pakistanis and foreigners for transporting narcotics.
> 
> Over the course of her trial, nine witnesses had recorded their statements against the accused.
> 
> Earlier this year, in January, a foreign PhD student was taken into custody by customs staff after narcotics were found in his luggage during check-in at the new Islamabad International Airport.
> 
> Customs staff recovered 325 grams of cocaine disguised as sweets and arrested the student Ifenaye Junior Aloja, who is a PhD student in a private university of Islamabad. He was moved to Customs Headquarters for legal proceedings.


jany do buhci ko yaaar ..yahan 8 kilo roz mian nawaz sharif chay main dall kar pee jaty hain jail main...


----------



## El Sidd

WarKa DaNG said:


> Tabligh pe bhejdo isse



begum hum sirf maaf kar sakte hain.. Hidayat Allah ki taraf se hoti hai. Jo Insani kaam hai wo hote nahi or pori duniya se zakaat chaiye



Riz said:


> jany do buhci ko yaaar ..yahan 8 kilo roz mian nawaz sharif chay main dall kar pee jaty hain jail main...



Nawaz Sharif has never been found in possession of drugs.

On the other hand if i point out someone who has a career record of it, i will be banned and lynched by Faisal Wawda


----------



## WarKa DaNG

Retired Troll said:


> begum


Begum????


----------



## El Sidd

WarKa DaNG said:


> Begum????



begham


----------



## SecularNationalist

Horus said:


> Trade her for a 100,000 Bren 2 rifles


Don,t underestimate her value man .She is a hot stuff we can easily get 200,000 rifles in exchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Jf Thunder said:


> the fine should have been more and imprisonment less
> our economy is suffering, we should generate funds from heavy fines.
> keeping her in jail will be another strain on the economy



if she could pay heavy fine you think she would be smuggling


----------



## Jf Thunder

xyxmt said:


> if she could pay heavy fine you think she would be smuggling


make her take a loan or something 
why do we have to feed her for 8 years?
courts while handing down fines, dont usually check if the criminal can pay or not


----------



## newb3e

Sheikh Rauf said:


> 8 Saal bas... waisay bhi is bichari kay pichay zardari nahi tha verna abhi tak dubai chali gaye hoti.


haha courts barri kartay aur rangers protocol may chor keh atti! masha Allah Pakistan ka nizam bhut relax hai chorun keh liye! kuch na hota toh ecl may naam dal keh hur mahina aik bail hojati


----------



## JF-17ThunderBlock3

SecularNationalist said:


> You will cry more in pakistani jail.
> hun jail hukaam di mojaan hi mojaan



That's Valid Point with hidden meaning 
They didn't spare Ayan Ali when she was In
Iska to wali waris b koi nai
Days night mila k 4.4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LeGenD said:


> I feel sorry for this woman.
> 
> Point is to send a message across to foreigners to REFRAIN from this CRIME in Pakistan, *but* punishment can be reduced on humanitarian grounds. She is a woman, and she will be spending her best years in a jail otherwise.
> 
> Authorities can also arrange for her to understand Islam, and the right path, but leave the choice to her.


So what if she is a woman?? Punishment is same for everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108350957669310465

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## fitpOsitive

Jf Thunder said:


> the fine should have been more and imprisonment less
> our economy is suffering, we should generate funds from heavy fines.
> keeping her in jail will be another strain on the economy


Bs bhai, Panah chahiay aapsy or kch nahi chahiay.


----------



## Maarkhoor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 547900


Hum tum aik hi cell mien band houn.....Aor chaabi kho jaye...

Mien shair se kahoun k tujhe chord dey mujey kha jaye....

Isko chord do ya mujhe b iske sath band kar do...mujhse iska rona nahien dekha jata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Ask this girl to watch "Nawaz Sharif Case". If he can get out, anybody can get out of jails.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 547900


tars a rha ha iski miskeeno wali shakal dekh k


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> tars a rha ha iski miskeeno wali shakal dekh k


Aunty pulce bhi model bani huwi ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Aunty pulce bhi model bani huwi ha.


aunty gehri soch mn gum ha 
soch rhi hogi iski litar prade krngi


----------



## Jf Thunder

fitpOsitive said:


> Bs bhai, Panah chahiay aapsy or kch nahi chahiay.


what?


----------



## fitpOsitive

Jf Thunder said:


> what?


Itni bhi economy ki kia perwah...


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

So 4 years and 2 months.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Retired Troll said:


> PIA crew was found guilty of smuggling narcotics.
> 
> Unka kia hua?



Bhaijaan,

It’s obvious someone high up was/is using PIA for drug transportation


----------



## El Sidd

Wa Muhammada said:


> Bhaijaan,
> 
> It’s obvious someone high up was/is using PIA for drug transportation



Oh that i know....


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

8 year imprisonment is too much. It should be no more than 2 or 3 year , enough to teach lesson.
She also said somebody put narcotics in her bag. She is just 21 year old.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Maarkhoor said:


> Hum tum aik hi cell mien band houn.....Aor chaabi kho jaye...
> 
> Mien shair se kahoun k tujhe chord dey mujey kha jaye....
> 
> Isko chord do ya mujhe b iske sath band kar do...mujhse iska rona nahien dekha jata



Hahaha

So much to say...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

fitpOsitive said:


> Itni bhi economy ki kia perwah...


should I not worry for my motherland?


----------



## Maarkhoor

Peaceful Civilian said:


> 8 year imprisonment is too much. It should be no more than 2 or 3 year , enough to teach lesson.
> She also said somebody put narcotics in her bag. She is just 21 year old.


Itna dard smuggler k liye...khair tu hai?

All over the world smart model looking girls used to smuggle drugs since chaps at customs often fell for beauty.

Yeh daag sa jo tere seeney pe hai numayaan,
Ashiq hai tu kisi ka aor yeh dag e arzoo hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prashantazazel

Drug mules are just the scapegoats. The real criminals are working behind the scenes.
I sympathize with the woman, who was probably forced into this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Peaceful Civilian said:


> 8 year imprisonment is too much. It should be no more than 2 or 3 year , enough to teach lesson.
> She also said somebody put narcotics in her bag. She is just 21 year old.





prashantazazel said:


> Drug mules are just the scapegoats. The real criminals are working behind the scenes.
> I sympathize with the woman, who was probably forced into this.


Still lucky she did not try this in some other country like saudi arabia or china.At least she will be alive here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

SecularNationalist said:


> Still lucky she did not try this in some other country like saudi arabia or china.At least she will be alive here.


But I don't like selective justice while majority others here are roaming free here.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Maarkhoor said:


> mujhe b iske sath aik hi cell mien band kar do plssss


Why do you want to go in prison ? There are already many waiting for her, lawyers , judge, police officers & others. They will not give you time instead you will get place at corner of jail where sun doesn't shine. So it's better not to wish for jail.


----------



## prashantazazel

SecularNationalist said:


> Still lucky she did not try this in some other country like saudi arabia or china.At least she will be alive here.


Even Singapore has the death penalty for drugs. Seems excessive to me.
Someone slips drugs into your bag, and you have to die!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

prashantazazel said:


> Even Singapore has the death penalty for drugs. Seems excessive to me.
> Someone slips drugs into your bag, and you have to die!


And that,s it,s fucking scary to travel to the above mentioned countries.I always avoided such places and definitely a no no on my travel list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

She could be innocent. Someone must have put them in her luggage and It's normally PIA workers who smuggle drugs.

Never take items for other people unless you've checked properly. I know of someone who took a jacket but it had drugs in it, all sealed on the inside


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Chor do yar bechari ko.
Atleast saza Wo apna mulk main kat lai..


----------



## coffee_cup

She is lucky that she was not in Singapur, Indonesia, Malaysia, China, Saudi or even USA.

The punishment of smuggling 8,5kg heroin, which has potential of destroying careers or even killing 100s of youth must be very strict.

I have been a witness myself and seen those drug addicts and if it were upto me, I would have introduced death sentence in Pakistan for anyone who sells those drugs to school kids or other youth.


----------



## GumNaam

Retired Troll said:


> So just because its a girl or some foreigner girl this made the news?
> 
> If only this poor lady had Oil and Honey mafia with her, she would go unscathed or even be eligible for running for the prime minister post


she probably did, you can't get nearly 9kg of drugs without knowing some higher ups in the badmashi mafia. its an indication that gori chamrri ain't gonna get you off the hook any more in Pakistan. And she should consider herself lucky that she got caught in Pakistan and not abu dhaabi, they would've beheaded her for smuggling in narcotics.


----------



## El Sidd

GumNaam said:


> she probably did. its an indication that gori chamrri ain't gonna get you off the hook any more in Pakistan. And she should consider herself lucky that she got caught in Pakistan and not abu dhaabi, they would've beheaded her for smuggling in narcotics.



congrats. 

now how about the whole chain? she cant act alone.


----------



## GumNaam

Retired Troll said:


> congrats.
> 
> now how about the whole chain? she cant act alone.


oh I know...not enough to just lock the mule away, you gotta get the loader as well. All in due time. after gongla sharif's imprisonment, I am convinced that the nation has taken the squeeze approach, remove the heads as well as the foot soldiers. slowly but surely...

dua karo.


----------



## El Sidd

GumNaam said:


> dua karo


amen


----------

